# Took a decent slam today in the park....



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

I was doing some sesions on the boxes and rails at my local park, setup is small box - kink rail - rainbow box - medium box - medium box - long box. Anyways i take a few warm up laps of the things i learned from the last time i was there to get back in the grove, after warming up i started to up my runs. first run out i launch over the first box doing a tail grab, landed nice did a little speed check and set up for my hit on the kink rail.....and thats were things went down hill fast, my speed check thru my line off a hair and when i gaped over the flat rail to bs 5050 the down side i landed on my toe edge, then imediatly slid off did a nice shin grind down the edge of the rail while face planting some nice icy slush. Leg ended up gashed, little blood not big deal, feels sprained but wat-cha gonna do? I continued riding never went back to trying that gap to kink, next time when the legs rested ill stomp that bitch.


PROGRESS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You got that shit next time.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

heres the effected area of pain.....awaiting the pretty colors of bruising i get to wake up to tomoro morning.









(yes im skinny and have hairy ass legs, what else would you expect from a guy who can grow a stache on his stache?)
and yes i wear those pants under my snow pants, gives me a ninja'ish steeze.


walking is not a joyouse time right now, but as of now i regret nothing!:cheeky4: 


what really pumped me up after it happened was a group of boarders who saw me slam where jazzin me on to try it again, but i couldnt tell you if it was becuase they thought i had it OR they just wanted me to break my leg :dunno:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Because any time you see someone trying to rip some wicked shit, you want to see them get it.. I don't think they wanted you to get hurt at all, they just wanted you to throw down. When I'm riding with other instructors they do the same shit, and it's just wanting to see someone progress-it gets you all amped up to try something that you haven't.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: good shit though make a video next time you hit it


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm actually quite surprised. I'd of bet money that your buttery mustache would have inflated like an airbag. Who knew? :dunno:
Great attitude despite the bail. Speed checks ruin me too. If you don't have time for a full check, don't do it. Turned me into taco sauce on a rail last week. Not terrible, but frustrating.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

@blind kinnk: no camera bro  over summer im gonna buy a helmet cam, so next season ill have videos of me eating shit every week. :thumbsup:



Nefarious said:


> I'm actually quite surprised. I'd of bet money that your buttery mustache would have inflated like an airbag. Who knew? :dunno:
> Great attitude despite the bail. Speed checks ruin me too. If you don't have time for a full check, don't do it. Turned me into taco sauce on a rail last week. Not terrible, but frustrating.



lol, my mustache was mad at me becuase i shaved it for a date with a woman.... 

and yea, i definetly should not have speed checked when i did, and what made it a little worse was i hesitated becuase i knew i was close to the next feature. to those who are just starting to ride park, never hesitate!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Lemme drop some knowledge on you TJ. 

First off you need to name your stache. When mine comes out to play his name is Marcel. They are their own entity and deserve a proper name.

Second, any woman you that you have to shave your stache off for is no one Marcel nor I want to meet.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> Lemme drop some knowledge on you TJ.
> 
> First off you need to name your stache. When mine comes out to play his name is Marcel. They are their own entity and deserve a proper name.
> 
> Second, any woman you that you have to shave your stache off for is no one Marcel nor I want to meet.


I think it needs a hyphenated name, seeing as it's a 2 for 1 stache. Like Jean-Claude...hahahah


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Lemme drop some knowledge on you TJ.
> 
> First off you need to name your stache. When mine comes out to play his name is Marcel. They are their own entity and deserve a proper name.
> 
> Second, any woman you that you have to shave your stache off for is no one Marcel nor I want to meet.


stache wasnt shaven off, never do i kill my dearest face freind. just trimed him up to try and get him some upper lip love.



Nefarious said:


> I think it needs a hyphenated name, seeing as it's a 2 for 1 stache. Like Jean-Claude...hahahah


im lol'ing so hard right now. i shall refer to my stache as jean-claud now just becuase of your post. :laugh:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Also my other stache rocking friend named his jeremiah. It is quite red and very Chuck Norris like.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

side note:

in non mustache related news, anybody who tends to take nice bails/slams that result in bruised joints, hurt muscles or just pain in general and would like to speed up the recovery process a tad while actualy relieving all the pain, you NEED to get one of these(or something like it)










its a portable electric stim machine, what it does is sends electrical pules into your nerves making the brain stop focusing on the pain aspect(confuses nerve signals in the painfull area) and it also massages the muscle.










pads go right on the area in question.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: love this thing.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

My mother had gotten one of those for her back after she had her multiple surgeries. We used to get drunk and put it on our faces and crank it up, never actually used it for pain relief hahah.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

That Looks Soooo Coooool!!!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Live update from the park..rail-2...... tjras-0..... No major injuries, just a slushy face plant. I needed a bath any ways. I will get it by the end of the night!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> Live update from the park..rail-2...... tjras-0..... No major injuries, just a slushy face plant. I needed a bath any ways. I will get it by the end of the night!


Did your mustache dig a crater where your face made contact? I assume that thing grows arms during the summer and works construction.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

my stache grew wings of a majestic eagle and flapped so hard that it turn my face on its side deflecting all slush away from jean cluade. it was quite an extraordinary sight.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

This weekend I'll film it mkay?


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> my stache grew wings of a majestic eagle and flapped so hard that it turn my face on its side deflecting all slush away from jean cluade. it was quite an extraordinary sight.


I must say good sir that I am jealous of you and your manstache... I just can't grow a full stache no matter how hard I try. I have this empty space in the middle that just wont fill in haha. I can grow a mug but no stache for this guy. 

BTW man keep hittin that rail... All the pieces will fall into place. Taking a few slams along the way builds character


----------



## artemis (Feb 1, 2011)

Was this at Big Boulder by chance, and on Tannenbaum park? I fell hard on the same rail last weekend >.<


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Meh, I was pretty happy with dropping the 10 foot cornice yesterday, those rails don't have much appeal to me.


----------

